# BLASC zu Firefox-suchmaschine hinzufügen



## trusch (15. August 2007)

Hallo,
wie schon im Titel erwähnt, will ich BLASC zu meinen suchmaschinen in Firefox hinzufügen (ihr wisst schon, das ist das fenster rechts neben der Adressleiste).

Wäre cool wenn jemand die Antwort weiß


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2007)

trusch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schon im Titel erwähnt, will ich BLASC zu meinen suchmaschinen in Firefox hinzufügen (ihr wisst schon, das ist das fenster rechts neben der Adressleiste).
> 
> Wäre cool wenn jemand die Antwort weiß




Versuchs mal mit dem Link "Firefox-Plugin" auf dieser Seite: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trusch (15. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit dem Link "Firefox-Plugin" auf dieser Seite: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super, vielen dank hat reibungslos geklappt.


----------

